# KBS C-Taper v Project X



## Alex1975 (Dec 8, 2015)

Just an interest thing really. I am not changing shafts. 

Is the KBS C-Taper S at 120g, low, low just a Project X 5.5 at 120g low, low.

They were made by the same buy where they not? Much feel difference? is that the only difference? 

I thought I read somewhere that the C-Taper was just a PX with a little more feel?


----------



## the_coach (Dec 9, 2015)

kim braly designed both the rifle shaft, then project x for precision, then went on with fst to form kbs (after true temper bought precision) & designed all their shafts to date
for a long time except for true temper most of the iron shafts used on the pga tour were designed by him
he & his Dad invented 'frequency matching' 
generally most 'better players' prefer to use taper-tip shafts not parallel tipped

would say the c-taper is stiff without being boardy definitely a 'different kind of feel' one you really got to test to see if they suit the ways an individual 'loads' a shaft

although the profile numbers project x to c-taper look pretty similar would say the c-taper is lower spinning so pretty low launch

c-tapers play a little ways 'stiffer' than flex so they really do have to be auditioned on a launch monitor for sure - and with real balls - often times range balls with little ways restricted distances will launch higher 

know a few folks (good elite golfers) that have been caught out by that with c-tapers having got good numbers on test at range
but then out in play were hitting them way to low so they couldn't hold the greens well as the peak height flight was too low so had a descent angle way under 45Âº

suit the swing motion with enough csh & they will be a little ways longer, but you got to be able to launch them to get peak height to hold the green given the lower spin

used them for a while now real good, stable, smooth, great flight having tended to hit project x a tad too high


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 9, 2015)

Interesting thanks.

My PX spins just about right but as I go down to shorter irons maybe spin too little. I like to see 3k on a 3 iron, 4k on a 4 iron and so on. I get that all the way down until 7 iron then they start not to spin enough, sorta stuck at 7k.

Also with PX being very tip stiff it feels it and if a shaft is tip stiff I want to feel that. Done really like smooth. 

Anyhow, interesting stiff, just expanding my understanding. I tried the C-Taper Light and its a really lovely feel but way to high for me.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 9, 2015)

I use C taper S in my irons. It feels lightish and rather dull, rather than harsh, but the ball comes off very nicely with a good medium trajectory. Not everyone likes them, though. I like them a lot. Marmite shaft, though, for sure. 

PX to me feels different, more feel but quite solid. It actually isn't as tip stiff as TT DG, say, and the harsh feel arises from butt stiffness instead. 

In terms of comparability of flex, CT X is going to be closer to PX 6.5. Justin Rose uses the CT and uses the S+ flex.


----------



## the_coach (Dec 9, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Interesting thanks.

My PX spins just about right but as I go down to shorter irons maybe spin too little. I like to see 3k on a 3 iron, 4k on a 4 iron and so on. I get that all the way down until 7 iron then they start not to spin enough, sorta stuck at 7k.

Also with PX being very tip stiff it feels it and if a shaft is tip stiff I want to feel that. Done really like smooth. 

Anyhow, interesting stiff, just expanding my understanding. I tried the C-Taper Light and its a really lovely feel but way to high for me.
		
Click to expand...

c-taper lite is not really that close at all to c-taper in either spin or launch, because of the way non-lite c-taper s, s+ 'release' they play stiffer to flex than project x.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Dec 9, 2015)

I have tried them both very recently.

The  peak heights were similar but PX had the stopping power and I preferred the solid feel from them. C tapers were longer for sure though and they had a lot less spin. they also felt really light.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 9, 2015)

Ethan said:



			I use C taper S in my irons. It feels lightish and rather dull, rather than harsh, but the ball comes off very nicely with a good medium trajectory. Not everyone likes them, though. I like them a lot. Marmite shaft, though, for sure. 

PX to me feels different, more feel but quite solid. It actually isn't as tip stiff as TT DG, say, and the harsh feel arises from butt stiffness instead. 

In terms of comparability of flex, CT X is going to be closer to PX 6.5. *Justin Rose uses the CT and uses the S+ flex*.
		
Click to expand...


Not according to this.


http://www.golfwrx.com/334386/justin-rose-witb-2016/


----------



## Ethan (Dec 9, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Not according to this.


http://www.golfwrx.com/334386/justin-rose-witb-2016/

Click to expand...

Rose used S+ in 2014, and in most of 2015 used X soft stepped, which takes them down about 1/3 of a flex, so pretty much the same.

Anything useful to contribute?


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 9, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Rose used S+ in 2014, and in most of 2015 used X soft stepped, which takes them down about 1/3 of a flex, so pretty much the same.

Anything useful to contribute?
		
Click to expand...


So your a wrong condescending idiot. Quality guy.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 9, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			So your a wrong condescending idiot. Quality guy.
		
Click to expand...

Well, not really very wrong, unlike your (or is it you're?) spelling. 

Now, *that* is condescending. 



My previous comment wasn't condescending, though, just annoyed at a useless and uninformative intervention.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 9, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Well, not really very wrong, unlike your (or is it you're?) spelling. 

Now, *that* is condescending. 



My previous comment wasn't condescending, though, just annoyed at a useless and uninformative intervention.
		
Click to expand...


Don't like getting proved wrong do you. Think your a smart guy, Mr big attitude on a small forum. Guys like you are ten a penny. Hardly useless information when he clearly plays X flex not S+.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 9, 2015)

Not really, he clearly thinks I lack the intelligence due to a spelling mistake.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 9, 2015)

I use c taper but in regular. They still play pretty stiff to me, and I'm quite happy playing S300. I hate project X, as to me they have no feel, and are too light. I have never hit px well, and I'm clueless with them. When I have tried px, the club fitter has taken them off me after a couple of hits.
I did ask the club fitter if I needed a 3 iron, but his view was that with the Apex pro being a low spin head, and the c taper being a low spin shaft, I wouldn't get it off the ground. He was probably right. The 4 and 5 irons do launch low, that is for sure. 

I like the c taper, but the stiff was a bit too much for my swing speed. Better off with the regular. That said, I quite liked the 120 gram version, but it wasn't a stock shaft. Hmm. I do like a heavy shaft. No idea why, I'm built like a pipe cleaner.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 10, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Don't like getting proved wrong do you. Think your a smart guy, Mr big attitude on a small forum. Guys like you are ten a penny. Hardly useless information when he clearly plays X flex not S+.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I am a smart guy but I think 'your' not very good at grammar and spelling. Not 'Mr Big Attitude' but thankfully not 'Mr Pedant even though he doesn't know what he is talking about either'. X soft stepped is within 1/6 of a flex of S+, and Rose has played S+ recently, before deciding he wanted a few more grams weight.   

By the way, we are only ten a penny during the sales. Otherwise five a penny.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 10, 2015)

Does soft stopping reduce it to S+ NO.

Is Rose currently using S+ NO

Is Rose currently using C-Taper X flex, yes!

Spelling, grammar, seriously is that how you get your kicks?

(Amazing what you can find out about people on the internet, wonder if you'll threaten to put a club over my head?)

Enjoy your day Martin.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 10, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			I use c taper but in regular. They still play pretty stiff to me, and I'm quite happy playing S300. I hate project X, as to me they have no feel, and are too light. I have never hit px well, and I'm clueless with them. When I have tried px, the club fitter has taken them off me after a couple of hits.
I did ask the club fitter if I needed a 3 iron, but his view was that with the Apex pro being a low spin head, and the c taper being a low spin shaft, I wouldn't get it off the ground. He was probably right. The 4 and 5 irons do launch low, that is for sure. 

I like the c taper, but the stiff was a bit too much for my swing speed. Better off with the regular. That said, I quite liked the 120 gram version, but it wasn't a stock shaft. Hmm. I do like a heavy shaft. No idea why, I'm built like a pipe cleaner.
		
Click to expand...


Interesting stuff. I would want the 120 gram version too, thats spot on my weight but guess from what has been said that its quite stiff hence the love for PX 5.5, 120 grams but not too stiff. Unlike you though I love the feel.

Interestingly PX have put a graphic lately that shows PX 5.0 as R+, 5.5 as S, 6.0 as S+, 6.5 as x and 7.0 as x+ rather like KBS do. I guess they are sick of the questions about where the numbers sit.

http://www.pxshaft.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/TT-Catalog-Digital-Spreads-Small-9.pdf


----------



## Ethan (Dec 10, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Interesting stuff. I would want the 120 gram version too, thats spot on my weight but guess from what has been said that its quite stiff hence the love for PX 5.5, 120 grams but not too stiff. Unlike you though I love the feel.

Interestingly PX have put a graphic lately that shows PX 5.0 as R+, 5.5 as S, 6.0 as S+, 6.5 as x and 7.0 as x+ rather like KBS do. I guess they are sick of the questions about where the numbers sit.

http://www.pxshaft.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/TT-Catalog-Digital-Spreads-Small-9.pdf

Click to expand...

Confusingly, those flex rating do not apply across all the PX range. PX flighted play about a half point softer and PXi are somewhere in between. Original Rifles also play about a half flex softer, although they were frequency matched where the others were all weight matched. One way to overcome this is just to try them, get some LM info and forget about what number is on them.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 10, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Confusingly, those flex rating do not apply across all the PX range. PX flighted play about a half point softer and PXi are somewhere in between. Original Rifles also play about a half flex softer, although they were frequency matched where the others were all weight matched. One way to overcome this is just to try them, get some LM info and forget about what number is on them.
		
Click to expand...


Absolutely, a PX flighted 6.0 is the same as a PX 5.5... Not smart of them at all considering there is no industry scale for flex... the least they could do is be consistent with there own shafts. No matter for the likes of us but must cause confusion for less geeky golfers. 

I was mock fitted for some PXi one day after being fitted for something else... ie the fitter and I were playing about. I ended up with PXi 6.5 as the PXi is so user friendly, light, easy going. Even at 6.5 it did not feel at all boardy.


----------

